# Parallel Limb Bow Case By: SKB (Model #3i-4214-PL)



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Parallel Limb Bow Case
By: SKB (Model #3i-4214-PL)


A while back I was sent the new 3i-4214-PL Parallel Limb Bow Case from SKB, makers of high quality cases since 1977. Not only was I surprised by sweet it was. I was also impressed by their latest Injection Molded Watertight case, 
This case makes the 52nd in their 3i model series.3i Series injection molded waterproof cases are constructed of ultra high-strength polypropylene copolymer resin and feature a gasket, waterproof and dustproof, submersible design (IP67) that is resistant to corrosion and impact damage. The molded-in hinge with stainless steel hinge pins, patented "trigger release" latch system, comfortable, snap-down rubber over-molded cushion grip handles, secure stacking, and automatic ambient pressure equalization valve (MIL-STD-648C) all contribute to its military grade design.
The Molded Parallel Limb Bow Case has four SKB patented trigger latches, four reinforced padlock locations, cushioned snap down handles on three sides and recessed, in-line skate style wheels, making getting your case through a busy airport both worry and trouble free. The interior of the Parallel Limb case features a custom foam insert for secure positioning and cushioning of your gear. New state of the art water-jet cut foam arrow system that holds up to a dozen arrows is included and makes it both easy to load and unload your arrows.
The case features a uni-body design, which eliminates the need for excessive metal reinforcing hardware found on traditional flight cases. I weighed this case empty of course and found it to be just less than 20lbs and that is a light case my friends.
I had the opportunity of sporting the new EVO Dream Season by PSE in this case and found the adjustable bow holders to be “one” of the many great features. How many times have you gotten a case only to make the bow fit the case? Not with SKB’s 3i-4214-PL Parallel Limb Bow Case. You can make the case fit the bow. This makes securing your bow even better. The weight alone just makes this case a blessing to tote your bow around in as well.
Dimensions of the case are 42.50”Lx14.50”Wx5.5”D and the case is also covered by SKB’s unsurpassed Million Mile Guaranty™ (Lifetime Warranty) and the $1500 Content Coverage if your gear is damaged by an airline. Pricing appears to be around $229.00 on-line and for a case with more features than others of this price range and a unbeatable guarantee it makes 3i-4214-PL Parallel Limb Bow Case a no brainer.
To learn more abut SKB’s line of quality cases visit them at www.skbcases.com/

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting






​


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

How much are u asking?


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*SKB Parrell Limb Bow Case*



gregcoya said:


> How much are u asking?


I do not understand your question, I am not selling it.


----------



## outdoorsnow (Apr 25, 2006)

Good review
Thanks


----------



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

*SKB Parrell Limb Bow Case*

Thank you for the kind compliment.


----------

